# My pastured rabbit experience.  Update!



## houndit

I have seen small threads on the topic frequently.  I have long had an interest in the subject.  I decided to write a full account of what I have learned.  I am by no means an expert yet, and have a lot of learning still to do before I can give a lot of help to others.  I will update it as I lean new things.
Well, it is spring again and the rabbits are on pasture once more.  They love it.  I have added some pictures at the bottom of the post.   6/9/10 We just processed our first rabbits raised on pasture.  One was nearly 2 pounds and the other was 2.24 pounds.  That is the same as the ones raised in cages, only with less feed.  I noticed that the fat was yellow.  That really surprised me!  My rabbits have always had white fat.    
Two things I have learned.  
It is possible and beneficial to the rabbits.
Never give up, and keep trying.

I know that some people disagree about pasturing rabbits.  Please do not turn his thread into an argument.  This is just to share what I have experienced. 

*Part 1*
It started a long time ago.   I had raised rabbits for years.  I had always dreamed of having them on pasture.    I had woven wire that was about 3 feet high around the rabbitry to discourage dogs.   Finally I decided to experiment.   I put two foot chicken wire all the way around the rabbitry and secured it to the woven wire.  I wish I had pictures of that time.  It was so nice, but I never thought to put up a picture of it.  I originally thought that the rabbits would kill each other since they had not lived with other rabbits in a long time.  I only allowed the young ones to run around in the yard.  They did really well!  It was Summer and I noticed that the ones on the ground did much better than the adults in their cages.   They would dig down in the ground a little bit and stay cooler that way.   One day when it was extremely hot I saw my best doe panting and panting.  I was doing everything I could to keep her cool but I was afraid I would lose her.  I opened her cage and put her down on the ground with the young ones.  She just hopped around them and found a cool place.  They did not fight at all.  I was so excited I let all the does out one by one.  I put two back because they started fights.  The others got along pretty well.   By evening when it was cooler they started to fight.  I locked them all back up in their hutches.  The next day I put them back on the ground.  I put the two aggressive does out as well.  I stood guard with a spray bottle at first because of things I had read.  They ended up only fighting for a minute or two.  They were just establishing the pecking order like chickens do.  Now I hardly bat an eye if a couple rabbits get in a fight.  It is natural for them to fuss some.  Once they established their pecking order they all got along pretty well.  They each established a territory in a certain area and did not trespass often.  Then I started housing them all together at night.  It took a little getting used to, but they soon liked that as well.   Some benefits I found were, chores were much easier in the morning.  I just opened 1 cage with a ramp, filled one feeder, and one water container.  In the evening it was a little more hard.  I had to catch them all.  It was rather hard to catch all 10 of them.  I got better at it eventually.  I added on to the yard, and devised a gate system where they had no escape and I could just pick them up.  Then I started having problems.  They ran out of grass.  That was something I had never considered.  They began digging out with great frequency.  I ended up putting them all back in their hutches.  It was now Fall and they were alright.  I planted Corn and Soy beans.  When I had knee high plants and everything was lush and beautiful again I let them out.  Within a little over a week it was a barren plain.  The only thing still standing was hemp.  They even ate thorn weeds.  They would gather around a large corn plant and have a communal chewing.  Once the whole thing fell the entire colony gathered together and it would disappear.   They even chewed down a few hemp plants.  They stripped the hemp as high as they could.   It was about 4 or 5 feet high so they could not get much.  They started digging out again.  I cot more woven wire covered with chicken wire.   I added it to the fence I had.  I then moved it away from the shed it was near.  It was now a free standing fence instead of being supported by the shed and barbed wire fence.  I thought it would be simple.  I would lock them up in the cage, pull up the posts and move the whole thing.  It worked well for a while.  However, once it was away from the protection of the shed, dogs started getting in.  When they killed one rabbit, it came to an abrupt halt.  It was now Fall.  They had learned to run up the ramp on their own at night and I had very little work to do.  I had also turned in the bucks.  They got along well.  When it got close to time for the does to kindle, I put out lots of nest boxes.  All the does kindled within two days of each other.  Sadly, I found that they all left their young without care.  I contributed this to the fact that they were nervous having other rabbits around.  
So closed my first venture with pastured rabbits.  

*part 2*
The idea and longing stayed with me.  I had enjoyed watching them on the grass.  They ate a very small amount of grain compared to in their cages, and stayed in wonderful health.  Chores were easier, breeding was a piece of cake.  I planned on breeding them the same way, and separating the does when they were due to kindle, so they would care for their young.  
At this point my herd had been decimated by pregnancy toxemia.  all I had was two bucks, and one doe.  At length the doe died as well.  All I had was two bucks.  I put them in a Salatin type chicken pen.    This worked fairly well for a while.  But again they eventually dug out.  It was also hard to crawl around in there to catch them.  When they dug out and the dogs killed a buck, that was the end.  I put my only remaining rabbit in a hutch and figured that my rabbit days were over both pastured and otherwise.  

*Part 3*
I eventually was blessed with more rabbits and started again.  They went a long time simply living in their cages.   I really wanted them to be pastured, but I wanted a foolproof system.  I picked them grass, but it is really hard to pick enough grass for 20 rabbits.  Time passed and time passed.   I did not want a floor in the cage.  A wire floor would have been more made it more difficult for the rabbits to have eaten the tall grass.  The grass would have been mashed down when you moved the cage forward.  

*Part 4*
Finally the idea began coming to me.  I had lots more breeding stock, and lots of young I easily had 30 rabbits except in the winter.  I did not want to be chasing all those rabbits around every evening.  I began thinking about a Salatin style pen only smaller.  It would have a floor that slid in at night to keep them safe.  It would also keep me from having to try and catch them all at night.  
we took a 4 by 8 piece of plywood.  We built a frame around it.  There was a gap at one end that allowed the floor to slide in and out.  It was finished last fall.  Since it was small I only put a few does in it.  This was the most exciting time I had yet in the pastured rabbit experience.  It worked so well I almost thought I had it perfect.  I turned them out every morning.  In the evening I slid the floor in.  They got used to hopping up onto the board as it came in.  They got no feed all day.  Only in the evening did I give them any grain.  The problem was the shortage of grass.  Since it was Fall, there was not much grass for them.  They did not dig out until winter.  It had been fine all along.  Then one day we arrived home from church and they were running around in the yard.  We caught them all without much trouble.  They were than closed in for the Winter and given hay instead of grass.   I really think they only dug out because of the grass shortage.  This basic system seems really good.  We found out that plywood does not work very well.  It warps far to easy.  I turned my bucks in.  Then separated the does when they were close to kindling.  Only 2 out of 12 kindled.  I think part of it was due to having a buck shortage.  They bred really well before, so I am hoping that it will be a one time accident.  My plans for this year are to continue.  I plan to build a hoop pen for them.  It will have 3 cattle panels attached to a wooden frame.  They are covered with tarps.  And the ends are covered with chicken wire.  We have started this with our poultry and like them better than the Salatin pens.  They allow you to walk in with them better.  This one will differ from the chicken pens in that it will have a slide out floor.  It will be made of mesh instead of wood to let the droppings through.  I will update with pictures when it is built.  I am very excited to continue the project.  I hope to raise some butcher rabbits on pasture only.  I truly enjoy watching the rabbits live a more happy life.  They consume waaay less feed!  They are much easier to care for as well. 

 I will continue to update as I progress.  I will add pictures of our first pen with a slide out floor in the spring when I can be outside taking pictures.  I would be interested in hearing other peoples experiences, suggestions, and comments.  I would be glad to try and help if I can.

Here are a couple pictures.  Sorry, I am not a very good photographer.  

Happy rabbits.  
















Here are a few trying to show the floor that slides in at night.  

The track it runs on. 





The small opening at the back of the pen.





The floor being slid in.  










The rabbits safe for the night.  





It is a really simple basic pen frame constructed out of 1x material.  The only part that took a little while to figure out was the track for the floor.   It was not to hard.  The rabbits are on grass all day.  I check on them every now and then to try and prevent escaping.   At night I slide in the floor, and they can not get out.   I only had them get out once.  Late last fall, we came home from Church and the does I had in there were out.   We caught them all without to much trouble.  I think they were burrowing because they felt they needed some shelter from the oncoming winter.  They dug some huge burrows.  I shut the floor and did not let them back out after that.  They stayed there with hay until I separated them for giving birth.   

I am still feeding them, but it is amazing how much less they eat.   One thing we would like to change about this pen is the floor.  Wood is really not a very good floor.  It warps really bad, they chew on it, and it keeps the nights manure up there instead of letting it fall through.  We are thinking on the next pen we will try to make a wire floor.  It has to be stiff enough to hold them up and be able to slide in.  I will let you know what we use.  
Thanks!

New pics added on post number 23


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry

This was a GREAT read and I cannot for the life of me figure out why no one else has commented on your post!
 I breed and show Angoras. Keeping them pastured would not be an option for me as they would become laden with vegetation and mats and mud, etc. 
 BUT that said, I can totally appreicate the time and effort you have put into trying to find a pasture system that works for you and your herd and I applaud you for that! 
 There is a romantic vision and idea of seeing rabbits grazing on pasture knowing they are consuming nutrient rich grass 
 So often it is just a dangerous mix. Good for you for putting the safety of your herd first and foremost but for not ever giving up on what you really wanted!
 I look forward to hearing updates on your pasture system.
 Keep up the good work.

 BTW, what breed are you raising? Are they for meat consumption? If so, what are you yeilding in average for dressed weights on the pastured animals versus the caged animals? Perhaps you should try that experiment!


----------



## houndit

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> This was a GREAT read and I cannot for the life of me figure out why no one else has commented on your post!
> I breed and show Angoras. Keeping them pastured would not be an option for me as they would become laden with vegetation and mats and mud, etc.
> BUT that said, I can totally appreicate the time and effort you have put into trying to find a pasture system that works for you and your herd and I applaud you for that!
> There is a romantic vision and idea of seeing rabbits grazing on pasture knowing they are consuming nutrient rich grass
> So often it is just a dangerous mix. Good for you for putting the safety of your herd first and foremost but for not ever giving up on what you really wanted!
> I look forward to hearing updates on your pasture system.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> BTW, what breed are you raising? Are they for meat consumption? If so, what are you yeilding in average for dressed weights on the pastured animals versus the caged animals? Perhaps you should try that experiment!


Thank you for your comments.  I raise mutts for meat.  They are really good eating.  They are fairly small rabbits.  I am hoping to raise some all on pasture this year.  I will definitely compare them to hutch raised rabbits.  One thing I can say is I had a young doe that was not very good.  She was just the castoff of the bunch.  She was tiny, and looked very unhealthy.  I put her out on the grass in our last experiment pen.  She blossomed and is one of the nicest does I have.  I wish I had taken a before and after picture of her.  She looked really bad, now I Think I will use her for a breeder.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you put your rabbits out on pasture and have found a way to keep them safe. I bet they just love it.


----------



## Royd Wood

Great post and let us know what happens 
Used to get great money as a kid selling Rex and Dutch baby rabbits to the pet shops back in England


----------



## freemotion

I'm so glad this thread was revived, as I missed it completely when I was out of town!  I am very interested in pasturing rabbits, so thanks for detailing your experience.


----------



## PatS

I would like to raise rabbits on pasture, so thank you for sharing your experiences.  I hope you keep adding to the thread as you learn more.


----------



## houndit

Thank you all for the comments!  I will make sure to update it when I have new information.


----------



## Rooster#3

sounds cool we are try ing do develop a way to pastureize our rabbits but how did you control them from digging under 

Roo#3


----------



## Rooster#3

or mabye did you move it alot so they awlys had fresh grass
Roo#3


----------



## chinbunny1

If you tractor the rabbits and keep your breeding does in cages, it may cut down on your losses. Ive talked with some on the meat rabbits list that are caging up their does but grazing their younger rabbits in pens they can't escape from. They have wire on the bottom that prevents them from digging out, and it keeps them safe. I don't think there is a way to keep your does and newborn litters safe while free ranging them though.


----------



## houndit

Rooster#3 said:
			
		

> or mabye did you move it alot so they awlys had fresh grass
> Roo#3


I try to move it quite often.  The longer they are in one spot the higher chance they have of digging out.  When I first started I had a stationary yard.  I thought they would never eat all of it down.  They turned it into a barren desert and then wanted out.  It needs to be easy to move.


----------



## a7736100

It's nice to read first hand experinces.

I let some of my rabbits run around the back yard.  Even after they dug out, most of my older rabbits come back.  If they know that I'm the one feeding them they even pester me.  I used to go chasing after them if I saw them beyond my fence.  Now I don't bother.   My worries are that they may get hit by a car.

Some of my will run back in their cages at dinner time waiting for pellets.  I let a couple stay out all night.  I have to keep some caged while others run around because they do fight.  They end up with ripped noses, torned ears, and body wounds.  Also I can't let them all out because I'm already up to my azz in babies.   I was trying to let one sex out at a time but they get together some how.

I've also had them have babies in warrens they dug.  The trouble is to catch the babies before they fall prey to feral cats.  Since the babies don't know me they run from me.  After a few months caged and handled they can free range.


----------



## FarmerDenise

I am glad to hear of someone elses experience with pastured rabbit. I have attempted it before and it always ended badly. I still would love to see out bunny out in the field. So I'll be paying more attention to this thread.


----------



## a7736100

I figure it's OK to lose a few as long as you're able to continue the herd.  It sure cuts down the time required on manure management and cleaning.  Of course a lot depends on what preditors you have around.


----------



## chinbunny1

a7736100 said:
			
		

> It's nice to read first hand experinces.
> 
> I let some of my rabbits run around the back yard.  Even after they dug out, most of my older rabbits come back.  If they know that I'm the one feeding them they even pester me.  I used to go chasing after them if I saw them beyond my fence.  Now I don't bother.   My worries are that they may get hit by a car.
> 
> Some of my will run back in their cages at dinner time waiting for pellets.  I let a couple stay out all night.  I have to keep some caged while others run around because they do fight.  They end up with ripped noses, torned ears, and body wounds.  Also I can't let them all out because I'm already up to my azz in babies.   I was trying to let one sex out at a time but they get together some how.
> 
> I've also had them have babies in warrens they dug.  The trouble is to catch the babies before they fall prey to feral cats.  Since the babies don't know me they run from me.  After a few months caged and handled they can free range.


Id be worried about them setting up a colony and displacing wildife, bothering the neighbors, etc. I have caught a couple of feral rabbits before that the neighbors were not pleased with, and were glad to be rid of. they also attract predators too. So if anyone wants to turn their rabbits loose, or let them go like that, please do not do that. Pen them up during the day and cage them at night, but don't allow them to run loose. Sorry for lecturing, but IMHO not humane, not safe for the rabbits, not proper free ranging. And actually its a bit of a pet peeve since I have rescued free roaming rabbits. Not sure what it is with people that seem to think its ok for their rabbits to run free lately. 

OP those pens look pretty nice. I have something similar. Glad you got them in tractoring pens now. 

I use one of these, another handmade pen, plus a couple of large dog crates. My rabbits are only out in them when they are home. Otherwise they stay in their cages in the barn. I only put does with litters and single rabbits out in them at a time. Not true free ranging but it gets them out of the cage for awhile.


----------



## houndit

chinbunny1 said:
			
		

> a7736100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to read first hand experinces.
> 
> I let some of my rabbits run around the back yard.  Even after they dug out, most of my older rabbits come back.  If they know that I'm the one feeding them they even pester me.  I used to go chasing after them if I saw them beyond my fence.  Now I don't bother.   My worries are that they may get hit by a car.
> 
> Some of my will run back in their cages at dinner time waiting for pellets.  I let a couple stay out all night.  I have to keep some caged while others run around because they do fight.  They end up with ripped noses, torned ears, and body wounds.  Also I can't let them all out because I'm already up to my azz in babies.   I was trying to let one sex out at a time but they get together some how.
> 
> I've also had them have babies in warrens they dug.  The trouble is to catch the babies before they fall prey to feral cats.  Since the babies don't know me they run from me.  After a few months caged and handled they can free range.
> 
> 
> 
> Id be worried about them setting up a colony and displacing wildife, bothering the neighbors, etc. I have caught a couple of feral rabbits before that the neighbors were not pleased with, and were glad to be rid of. they also attract predators too. So if anyone wants to turn their rabbits loose, or let them go like that, please do not do that. Pen them up during the day and cage them at night, but don't allow them to run loose. Sorry for lecturing, but IMHO not humane, not safe for the rabbits, not proper free ranging. And actually its a bit of a pet peeve since I have rescued free roaming rabbits. Not sure what it is with people that seem to think its ok for their rabbits to run free lately.
> 
> OP those pens look pretty nice. I have something similar. Glad you got them in tractoring pens now.
> 
> I use one of these, another handmade pen, plus a couple of large dog crates. My rabbits are only out in them when they are home. Otherwise they stay in their cages in the barn. I only put does with litters and single rabbits out in them at a time. Not true free ranging but it gets them out of the cage for awhile.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/jnlldxn/kbunnies021.jpg
Click to expand...

I have to say that I agree with chinbunny1 !  
Thank you for that chinbunny1


----------



## a7736100

If I eat them to control numbers, they don't get out of hand.


----------



## chinbunny1

a7736100 said:
			
		

> If I eat them to control numbers, they don't get out of hand.


But you are letting them run loose. There is no way you can keep up with a colony of feral rabbits like that unless you are shooting quite a few of them. They are not a natural wild species and they shouldn't be out there.


----------



## chinbunny1

a7736100 said:
			
		

> If I eat them to control numbers, they don't get out of hand.


Those pens you made look like th eones my dad used to biuld for our chickens when I was kid. Never thought you could use them for rabbits. Good idea.  They were easy to move around too. ours were made so you could split them up into two different pens for brooding ducks and hens, and were large enough to put a brooder in. They look fine as long as they aren't digging out. Ours were built out of 2x4's and chicken wire. The one was enclosed with plywood on 4 sides, including the top, with the chicken wire in the front. There only only had plywood on the top. Both ends on each were left open. We covered them with plywood or old truck tail gates. Sometimes we had to rig them with electric fence to keep the coons and rats out of them. I wish I had those cages to tractor with now. We also used them to keep our show chickens, and guineas in for our 4h projects. 

Large dog crates also make excellent tractoring pens if you can get a hold of them for real cheap. Your rabbits look nice and healthy too.


----------



## lklisk

Thank you for the info. I was thinking of makeing my bunnys a safe place to graze, you have gien me great Ideas thank you  Lisa


----------



## houndit

I have to say now that our rabbits got out several times recently.  It was mostly due to the fact that the wire was going bad on the cage.  They did dig out though.  We were able to catch them without trouble, but if I had big dogs it would not have been very good.


----------



## houndit

Here is a picture of the second pen being worked on.  
This will help you to see the frame.  












We used  a cattle panel for the floor this time.  We cut it in half and wired 1/4 by 1/4/ wire on top of it.  It works way better than the board!  No warping, no chewing etc.  

Here is a picture showing where they have mowed.  






I guess if we have another depression we will use the rabbits to mow paths to the garden and clothesline.


----------



## doo dah

How often do you have to move the pen?  How many rabbits (grown, growing?)do you keep in each 4x8 pen?  I'm also wanting to pasture raise rabbits someday...after of course I actually get some .


----------



## houndit

doo dah said:
			
		

> How often do you have to move the pen?


I move it depending on how tall the grass is, and how much they are digging.  Early this spring before there was much grass I moved it 3 or more times a day.  Now that there is lots of grass, and it is *HOT* so they do not dig as often I only move it once a day. 



			
				doo dah said:
			
		

> How many rabbits (grown, growing?)do you keep in each 4x8 pen?


It depends on the size of the rabbits and their temperaments.  I have one pen with 10 does.  5 Flemish Giant crosses and 5 smaller does.  They seem to get along really well.  The other pen has 2 babies 6 young does about 4 months old, and 2 adult does.  Some rabbits do not get along very well together.  I moved a doe and her litter out of their wire cage to the grass.  The babies were happy but she was not.  That night I brought her back to the house because she would not do anything but lay in the corner.   I was afraid something was wrong.  I moved her out to the second grass pen later and she was fine.  Never showed any problems at all.


----------



## doo dah

Thank you!  That's very useful information to me .


----------



## colowyo0809

I just wanted to add my thanks as well.  This answers some questions I had going in my mind about how to best house rabbits when we get them.  And I think the cattle panels will work wonderfully for the spring and summer here 
Fall and winter will have to be a different setup though, the coyotes and foxes are too numerous this time of year to leave them in a setup like that, too easy for them!   Thanks again!


----------



## Arabiansnob

i am goona do this


----------



## Arabiansnob

houndit said:
			
		

> I have seen small threads on the topic frequently.  I have long had an interest in the subject.  I decided to write a full account of what I have learned.  I am by no means an expert yet, and have a lot of learning still to do before I can give a lot of help to others.  I will update it as I lean new things.
> Well, it is spring again and the rabbits are on pasture once more.  They love it.  I have added some pictures at the bottom of the post.   6/9/10 We just processed our first rabbits raised on pasture.  One was nearly 2 pounds and the other was 2.24 pounds.  That is the same as the ones raised in cages, only with less feed.  I noticed that the fat was yellow.  That really surprised me!  My rabbits have always had white fat.
> Two things I have learned.
> It is possible and beneficial to the rabbits.
> Never give up, and keep trying.
> 
> I know that some people disagree about pasturing rabbits.  Please do not turn his thread into an argument.  This is just to share what I have experienced.
> 
> *Part 1*
> It started a long time ago.   I had raised rabbits for years.  I had always dreamed of having them on pasture.    I had woven wire that was about 3 feet high around the rabbitry to discourage dogs.   Finally I decided to experiment.   I put two foot chicken wire all the way around the rabbitry and secured it to the woven wire.  I wish I had pictures of that time.  It was so nice, but I never thought to put up a picture of it.  I originally thought that the rabbits would kill each other since they had not lived with other rabbits in a long time.  I only allowed the young ones to run around in the yard.  They did really well!  It was Summer and I noticed that the ones on the ground did much better than the adults in their cages.   They would dig down in the ground a little bit and stay cooler that way.   One day when it was extremely hot I saw my best doe panting and panting.  I was doing everything I could to keep her cool but I was afraid I would lose her.  I opened her cage and put her down on the ground with the young ones.  She just hopped around them and found a cool place.  They did not fight at all.  I was so excited I let all the does out one by one.  I put two back because they started fights.  The others got along pretty well.   By evening when it was cooler they started to fight.  I locked them all back up in their hutches.  The next day I put them back on the ground.  I put the two aggressive does out as well.  I stood guard with a spray bottle at first because of things I had read.  They ended up only fighting for a minute or two.  They were just establishing the pecking order like chickens do.  Now I hardly bat an eye if a couple rabbits get in a fight.  It is natural for them to fuss some.  Once they established their pecking order they all got along pretty well.  They each established a territory in a certain area and did not trespass often.  Then I started housing them all together at night.  It took a little getting used to, but they soon liked that as well.   Some benefits I found were, chores were much easier in the morning.  I just opened 1 cage with a ramp, filled one feeder, and one water container.  In the evening it was a little more hard.  I had to catch them all.  It was rather hard to catch all 10 of them.  I got better at it eventually.  I added on to the yard, and devised a gate system where they had no escape and I could just pick them up.  Then I started having problems.  They ran out of grass.  That was something I had never considered.  They began digging out with great frequency.  I ended up putting them all back in their hutches.  It was now Fall and they were alright.  I planted Corn and Soy beans.  When I had knee high plants and everything was lush and beautiful again I let them out.  Within a little over a week it was a barren plain.  The only thing still standing was hemp.  They even ate thorn weeds.  They would gather around a large corn plant and have a communal chewing.  Once the whole thing fell the entire colony gathered together and it would disappear.   They even chewed down a few hemp plants.  They stripped the hemp as high as they could.   It was about 4 or 5 feet high so they could not get much.  They started digging out again.  I cot more woven wire covered with chicken wire.   I added it to the fence I had.  I then moved it away from the shed it was near.  It was now a free standing fence instead of being supported by the shed and barbed wire fence.  I thought it would be simple.  I would lock them up in the cage, pull up the posts and move the whole thing.  It worked well for a while.  However, once it was away from the protection of the shed, dogs started getting in.  When they killed one rabbit, it came to an abrupt halt.  It was now Fall.  They had learned to run up the ramp on their own at night and I had very little work to do.  I had also turned in the bucks.  They got along well.  When it got close to time for the does to kindle, I put out lots of nest boxes.  All the does kindled within two days of each other.  Sadly, I found that they all left their young without care.  I contributed this to the fact that they were nervous having other rabbits around.
> So closed my first venture with pastured rabbits.
> 
> *part 2*
> The idea and longing stayed with me.  I had enjoyed watching them on the grass.  They ate a very small amount of grain compared to in their cages, and stayed in wonderful health.  Chores were easier, breeding was a piece of cake.  I planned on breeding them the same way, and separating the does when they were due to kindle, so they would care for their young.
> At this point my herd had been decimated by pregnancy toxemia.  all I had was two bucks, and one doe.  At length the doe died as well.  All I had was two bucks.  I put them in a Salatin type chicken pen.    This worked fairly well for a while.  But again they eventually dug out.  It was also hard to crawl around in there to catch them.  When they dug out and the dogs killed a buck, that was the end.  I put my only remaining rabbit in a hutch and figured that my rabbit days were over both pastured and otherwise.
> 
> *Part 3*
> I eventually was blessed with more rabbits and started again.  They went a long time simply living in their cages.   I really wanted them to be pastured, but I wanted a foolproof system.  I picked them grass, but it is really hard to pick enough grass for 20 rabbits.  Time passed and time passed.   I did not want a floor in the cage.  A wire floor would have been more made it more difficult for the rabbits to have eaten the tall grass.  The grass would have been mashed down when you moved the cage forward.
> 
> *Part 4*
> Finally the idea began coming to me.  I had lots more breeding stock, and lots of young I easily had 30 rabbits except in the winter.  I did not want to be chasing all those rabbits around every evening.  I began thinking about a Salatin style pen only smaller.  It would have a floor that slid in at night to keep them safe.  It would also keep me from having to try and catch them all at night.
> we took a 4 by 8 piece of plywood.  We built a frame around it.  There was a gap at one end that allowed the floor to slide in and out.  It was finished last fall.  Since it was small I only put a few does in it.  This was the most exciting time I had yet in the pastured rabbit experience.  It worked so well I almost thought I had it perfect.  I turned them out every morning.  In the evening I slid the floor in.  They got used to hopping up onto the board as it came in.  They got no feed all day.  Only in the evening did I give them any grain.  The problem was the shortage of grass.  Since it was Fall, there was not much grass for them.  They did not dig out until winter.  It had been fine all along.  Then one day we arrived home from church and they were running around in the yard.  We caught them all without much trouble.  They were than closed in for the Winter and given hay instead of grass.   I really think they only dug out because of the grass shortage.  This basic system seems really good.  We found out that plywood does not work very well.  It warps far to easy.  I turned my bucks in.  Then separated the does when they were close to kindling.  Only 2 out of 12 kindled.  I think part of it was due to having a buck shortage.  They bred really well before, so I am hoping that it will be a one time accident.  My plans for this year are to continue.  I plan to build a hoop pen for them.  It will have 3 cattle panels attached to a wooden frame.  They are covered with tarps.  And the ends are covered with chicken wire.  We have started this with our poultry and like them better than the Salatin pens.  They allow you to walk in with them better.  This one will differ from the chicken pens in that it will have a slide out floor.  It will be made of mesh instead of wood to let the droppings through.  I will update with pictures when it is built.  I am very excited to continue the project.  I hope to raise some butcher rabbits on pasture only.  I truly enjoy watching the rabbits live a more happy life.  They consume waaay less feed!  They are much easier to care for as well.
> 
> I will continue to update as I progress.  I will add pictures of our first pen with a slide out floor in the spring when I can be outside taking pictures.  I would be interested in hearing other peoples experiences, suggestions, and comments.  I would be glad to try and help if I can.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures.  Sorry, I am not a very good photographer.
> 
> Happy rabbits.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_020.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_022.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_023.jpg
> 
> Here are a few trying to show the floor that slides in at night.
> 
> The track it runs on.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_021.jpg
> 
> The small opening at the back of the pen.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_024.jpg
> 
> The floor being slid in.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_jpg-1765890.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_007.jpg
> 
> The rabbits safe for the night.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_345.jpg
> 
> It is a really simple basic pen frame constructed out of 1x material.  The only part that took a little while to figure out was the track for the floor.   It was not to hard.  The rabbits are on grass all day.  I check on them every now and then to try and prevent escaping.   At night I slide in the floor, and they can not get out.   I only had them get out once.  Late last fall, we came home from Church and the does I had in there were out.   We caught them all without to much trouble.  I think they were burrowing because they felt they needed some shelter from the oncoming winter.  They dug some huge burrows.  I shut the floor and did not let them back out after that.  They stayed there with hay until I separated them for giving birth.
> 
> I am still feeding them, but it is amazing how much less they eat.   One thing we would like to change about this pen is the floor.  Wood is really not a very good floor.  It warps really bad, they chew on it, and it keeps the nights manure up there instead of letting it fall through.  We are thinking on the next pen we will try to make a wire floor.  It has to be stiff enough to hold them up and be able to slide in.  I will let you know what we use.
> Thanks!
> 
> New pics added on post number 23


What kind of rabbits do you breed??  i love the coloring of some of them...?


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken

you might wanna try a set up like this... 

http://polyfaceapprentice.blogspot.com/2009/02/hare-pen.html


----------



## doo dah

Hello again!  Old post I know but I was wondering if you were going to try this again this year.  Would be awesome to read any updates .


----------



## animalsRawsome

doo dah said:
			
		

> Hello again!  Old post I know but I was wondering if you were going to try this again this year.  Would be awesome to read any updates .


X2


----------



## kile529

Question for ya - do you HAVE to separate the does out for them to kindle or can you put in a nest for each of them and let them stay in the tractor?


----------



## micah wotring

houndit said:


> I have seen small threads on the topic frequently.  I have long had an interest in the subject.  I decided to write a full account of what I have learned.  I am by no means an expert yet, and have a lot of learning still to do before I can give a lot of help to others.  I will update it as I lean new things.
> Well, it is spring again and the rabbits are on pasture once more.  They love it.  I have added some pictures at the bottom of the post.   6/9/10 We just processed our first rabbits raised on pasture.  One was nearly 2 pounds and the other was 2.24 pounds.  That is the same as the ones raised in cages, only with less feed.  I noticed that the fat was yellow.  That really surprised me!  My rabbits have always had white fat.
> Two things I have learned.
> It is possible and beneficial to the rabbits.
> Never give up, and keep trying.
> 
> I know that some people disagree about pasturing rabbits.  Please do not turn his thread into an argument.  This is just to share what I have experienced.
> 
> *Part 1*
> It started a long time ago.   I had raised rabbits for years.  I had always dreamed of having them on pasture.    I had woven wire that was about 3 feet high around the rabbitry to discourage dogs.   Finally I decided to experiment.   I put two foot chicken wire all the way around the rabbitry and secured it to the woven wire.  I wish I had pictures of that time.  It was so nice, but I never thought to put up a picture of it.  I originally thought that the rabbits would kill each other since they had not lived with other rabbits in a long time.  I only allowed the young ones to run around in the yard.  They did really well!  It was Summer and I noticed that the ones on the ground did much better than the adults in their cages.   They would dig down in the ground a little bit and stay cooler that way.   One day when it was extremely hot I saw my best doe panting and panting.  I was doing everything I could to keep her cool but I was afraid I would lose her.  I opened her cage and put her down on the ground with the young ones.  She just hopped around them and found a cool place.  They did not fight at all.  I was so excited I let all the does out one by one.  I put two back because they started fights.  The others got along pretty well.   By evening when it was cooler they started to fight.  I locked them all back up in their hutches.  The next day I put them back on the ground.  I put the two aggressive does out as well.  I stood guard with a spray bottle at first because of things I had read.  They ended up only fighting for a minute or two.  They were just establishing the pecking order like chickens do.  Now I hardly bat an eye if a couple rabbits get in a fight.  It is natural for them to fuss some.  Once they established their pecking order they all got along pretty well.  They each established a territory in a certain area and did not trespass often.  Then I started housing them all together at night.  It took a little getting used to, but they soon liked that as well.   Some benefits I found were, chores were much easier in the morning.  I just opened 1 cage with a ramp, filled one feeder, and one water container.  In the evening it was a little more hard.  I had to catch them all.  It was rather hard to catch all 10 of them.  I got better at it eventually.  I added on to the yard, and devised a gate system where they had no escape and I could just pick them up.  Then I started having problems.  They ran out of grass.  That was something I had never considered.  They began digging out with great frequency.  I ended up putting them all back in their hutches.  It was now Fall and they were alright.  I planted Corn and Soy beans.  When I had knee high plants and everything was lush and beautiful again I let them out.  Within a little over a week it was a barren plain.  The only thing still standing was hemp.  They even ate thorn weeds.  They would gather around a large corn plant and have a communal chewing.  Once the whole thing fell the entire colony gathered together and it would disappear.   They even chewed down a few hemp plants.  They stripped the hemp as high as they could.   It was about 4 or 5 feet high so they could not get much.  They started digging out again.  I cot more woven wire covered with chicken wire.   I added it to the fence I had.  I then moved it away from the shed it was near.  It was now a free standing fence instead of being supported by the shed and barbed wire fence.  I thought it would be simple.  I would lock them up in the cage, pull up the posts and move the whole thing.  It worked well for a while.  However, once it was away from the protection of the shed, dogs started getting in.  When they killed one rabbit, it came to an abrupt halt.  It was now Fall.  They had learned to run up the ramp on their own at night and I had very little work to do.  I had also turned in the bucks.  They got along well.  When it got close to time for the does to kindle, I put out lots of nest boxes.  All the does kindled within two days of each other.  Sadly, I found that they all left their young without care.  I contributed this to the fact that they were nervous having other rabbits around.
> So closed my first venture with pastured rabbits.
> 
> *part 2*
> The idea and longing stayed with me.  I had enjoyed watching them on the grass.  They ate a very small amount of grain compared to in their cages, and stayed in wonderful health.  Chores were easier, breeding was a piece of cake.  I planned on breeding them the same way, and separating the does when they were due to kindle, so they would care for their young.
> At this point my herd had been decimated by pregnancy toxemia.  all I had was two bucks, and one doe.  At length the doe died as well.  All I had was two bucks.  I put them in a Salatin type chicken pen.    This worked fairly well for a while.  But again they eventually dug out.  It was also hard to crawl around in there to catch them.  When they dug out and the dogs killed a buck, that was the end.  I put my only remaining rabbit in a hutch and figured that my rabbit days were over both pastured and otherwise.
> 
> *Part 3*
> I eventually was blessed with more rabbits and started again.  They went a long time simply living in their cages.   I really wanted them to be pastured, but I wanted a foolproof system.  I picked them grass, but it is really hard to pick enough grass for 20 rabbits.  Time passed and time passed.   I did not want a floor in the cage.  A wire floor would have been more made it more difficult for the rabbits to have eaten the tall grass.  The grass would have been mashed down when you moved the cage forward.
> 
> *Part 4*
> Finally the idea began coming to me.  I had lots more breeding stock, and lots of young I easily had 30 rabbits except in the winter.  I did not want to be chasing all those rabbits around every evening.  I began thinking about a Salatin style pen only smaller.  It would have a floor that slid in at night to keep them safe.  It would also keep me from having to try and catch them all at night.
> we took a 4 by 8 piece of plywood.  We built a frame around it.  There was a gap at one end that allowed the floor to slide in and out.  It was finished last fall.  Since it was small I only put a few does in it.  This was the most exciting time I had yet in the pastured rabbit experience.  It worked so well I almost thought I had it perfect.  I turned them out every morning.  In the evening I slid the floor in.  They got used to hopping up onto the board as it came in.  They got no feed all day.  Only in the evening did I give them any grain.  The problem was the shortage of grass.  Since it was Fall, there was not much grass for them.  They did not dig out until winter.  It had been fine all along.  Then one day we arrived home from church and they were running around in the yard.  We caught them all without much trouble.  They were than closed in for the Winter and given hay instead of grass.   I really think they only dug out because of the grass shortage.  This basic system seems really good.  We found out that plywood does not work very well.  It warps far to easy.  I turned my bucks in.  Then separated the does when they were close to kindling.  Only 2 out of 12 kindled.  I think part of it was due to having a buck shortage.  They bred really well before, so I am hoping that it will be a one time accident.  My plans for this year are to continue.  I plan to build a hoop pen for them.  It will have 3 cattle panels attached to a wooden frame.  They are covered with tarps.  And the ends are covered with chicken wire.  We have started this with our poultry and like them better than the Salatin pens.  They allow you to walk in with them better.  This one will differ from the chicken pens in that it will have a slide out floor.  It will be made of mesh instead of wood to let the droppings through.  I will update with pictures when it is built.  I am very excited to continue the project.  I hope to raise some butcher rabbits on pasture only.  I truly enjoy watching the rabbits live a more happy life.  They consume waaay less feed!  They are much easier to care for as well.
> 
> I will continue to update as I progress.  I will add pictures of our first pen with a slide out floor in the spring when I can be outside taking pictures.  I would be interested in hearing other peoples experiences, suggestions, and comments.  I would be glad to try and help if I can.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures.  Sorry, I am not a very good photographer.
> 
> Happy rabbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few trying to show the floor that slides in at night.
> 
> The track it runs on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small opening at the back of the pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floor being slid in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rabbits safe for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a really simple basic pen frame constructed out of 1x material.  The only part that took a little while to figure out was the track for the floor.   It was not to hard.  The rabbits are on grass all day.  I check on them every now and then to try and prevent escaping.   At night I slide in the floor, and they can not get out.   I only had them get out once.  Late last fall, we came home from Church and the does I had in there were out.   We caught them all without to much trouble.  I think they were burrowing because they felt they needed some shelter from the oncoming winter.  They dug some huge burrows.  I shut the floor and did not let them back out after that.  They stayed there with hay until I separated them for giving birth.
> 
> I am still feeding them, but it is amazing how much less they eat.   One thing we would like to change about this pen is the floor.  Wood is really not a very good floor.  It warps really bad, they chew on it, and it keeps the nights manure up there instead of letting it fall through.  We are thinking on the next pen we will try to make a wire floor.  It has to be stiff enough to hold them up and be able to slide in.  I will let you know what we use.
> Thanks!
> 
> New pics added on post number 23



Update??



animalsRawsome said:


> X2


X3



kile529 said:


> Question for ya - do you HAVE to separate the does out for them to kindle or can you put in a nest for each of them and let them stay in the tractor?


Exactly what I was wandering.
Also, maybe you could have a big community pen for kindling does and tractors for everything else if the babies can't be in grass.


----------



## samssimonsays

micah wotring said:


> Update??
> 
> 
> X3
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was wandering.
> Also, maybe you could have a big community pen for kindling does and tractors for everything else if the babies can't be in grass.


I am giving it a shot with just putting in nests for the does and not separating them out... I have heard as long as there are enough "burrows" they can raise them fine but you are opening it up to other moms killing the young, predators or new born babies even getting out and too cold being exposed to the elements. In my opinion, It is all how you choose to attempt it and what you are willing to risk.


----------

